# Forum > News > OC News >  MMOwned Update

## KuRIoS

I guess it is time for a little update of what’s going on here at MMOwned. 
 
Patch 3.1 finally hit us, bringing us the joys of Ulduar and dual spec. No more having to buy new glyphs every time we respec yay! As usual when Blizzard adds stuff to the game they also added new exploits and that is what we like. 

 For the first day(s) the people that experienced patch 3.1 and had the 1000 gold needed for dual spec there was a nice big exploit for them to use. They could get more talentpoints than what is the normal maximum, it was a simple yet hugely effective exploit, and unfortunately it was hotfixed shortly after 3.1. The funny, yet disturbing, thing here is that it was actually a confirmed bug/exploit on the public test realms too. I guess we must all do a big /gloat at Blizzard for not fixing such a bug before letting the patch go live “/golfclap”.
 Another thing that one of our members noticed is that you can use “Unusual compass” to avoid fall damage. The compass can be acquired as a reward from doing the newly introduced fishing dailies. The exploit for avoiding fall damage can be found here 

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...l-compass.html
 
 Many other exploits have been found and some are alt better than what I described above, but that is for you to find out and use to your own advantage.

[imgl]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o312/aranwe/crying-1.jpg[/imgl] The Bots & Programs section is always busy when there is a new patch and this time was no different. A lot, if not all, of the programs needed updates. Unfortunately for the developers of these programs, the members loved their tools so they were being spammed down with questions as of when a new update to let the programs run on 3.1 was released. Fortunately for all the users of such programs as Mr Fishit, the widely used fishbot from Nesox, most of them has been updated now. A lot of work has been put into keeping these programs running so I strongly suggest that you ask the authors if there is any way you can donate to them to show your appreciation of their programs and the time and effort put into them.


Unfortunately for the users of Bots & programs for WoW we saw two events that we don’t like seeing. Once again we saw Blizzard acting as the bully and using their superior strength on those weaker than themselves, this time they targeted the two bots Zolofighter and FarmerJohnBot telling their authors to stop the bots from running or they would pursue legal actions. It is sad to see that an idiotic ruling in the Glider vs Blizzard case can have such an impact on the authors of bots, especially when the bots were free.
 Fortunately for those wanting to bot, new bots are coming out – you should see them soon here on MMowned. 

 From the Model - and Memory editing sections it seems that Blizzard has done a lot more to prevent it. They remade the M2 format completely according to UnknOwned his thread is here 
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-me...structure.html
 

[imgr]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o312/aranwe/stop.gif[/imgr]Another thing that would affect the Model editors is that it seems that Blizzard added some new CRC checks to Warden and is able to add more at any time. It seems that some Model edits should not be done or you could, and most likely will, end up being banned amongst others Elwynn Camp fire and Stratholme instance edits. For more info check out Harkos post in 3.1.0 General info in Memory editing. 
 
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-me...ml#post1468858
 *
Note: IF YOU DECIDE TO POST IN MEMORY EDITING SECTION BE SURE TO READ THE SECTION SPECIFIC RULES FIRST!!!*

 We have recently seen a lot of new contributors and donators in the Shoutbox on the site, the shoutbox is the live on site chat box and I believe that it is where the community is really knotted together. In other words, I strongly advise you to get to 80 reputation or donate to the website, $15 USD for 6 months donator which amongst other things gives u an ad-free MMOwned and a orange nick, not to mention access to our more hidden sections such as “Elite WoW exploits”. 

 I am working on trying to make it easier for you to decide when you want to buy powerleveling or gold. Naturally I suggest that you use MMOkings that is our main sponsor and also a part of our MMOwned Network. I haven’t gotten around to doing a review of that, again, yet, but I will do that soon. Be sure to look at this thread if you are thinking about buying powerleveling and/or Gold.

 http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-go...s-reviews.html
 
 
That was it for now I hope you enjoy your stay here on MMOwned and that you will keep contributing and thereby keeping us #1 in WoW bots, hacks and exploits. It is you, our members that make MMOwned so truly great. Thank you and lets keep the good times (and exploits) coming. 

 Go MMOwn them



 Yours truly
 *KuRIoS*

----------


## Aznex

Thanks for the updates, i've been following your review closely for a while now ^^

----------


## JD

Thanks for the update KuR  :Smile: 

The Shoutbawks is indeed great  :Smile:

----------


## Hunterplay

Its worth donating

----------


## Wilkey

Ya, donating to MMOwned has been probably the most useful thing I have ever donated to online.

----------


## camo51424

I dont have the money to donate but i will be trying to get the rep and thanks a lot for the update =]

im 48% addicted to world of warcraft

----------


## Hellgawd

No Emulator Section updates!? What is this madness!?!?
lol

----------


## KuRIoS

> No Emulator Section updates!? What is this madness!?!?
> lol


yeah but i have no ****ing idea about what is going on there... 


FUUUUUUCK af FC København, I er ikke andet end et firmanavn.... I har aldrig vundet noget og vi har aldrig tabt.. det er den kultur som vi har skabt!

----------


## MasterGold

I'm really exited about the powerleveling service thread with updates

----------


## Innit

football is gay.
this update was cool though

----------


## Fireblast

epic update.

----------


## Glitchy

Blizz only really changed around the M2 format in memory, in binary it is the same from 3.0.9 to 3.1.0

----------


## Koleo

> I guess it is time for a little update of what’s going on here at MMOwned. 
>  
> Patch 3.1 finally hit us, bringing us the joys of Ulduar and dual spec. No more having to buy new glyphs every time we respect yay! As usual when Blizzard ads stuff to the game they also added new exploits and that is what we like. [FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]


Spelt wrong = respec, adds.

----------


## KuRIoS

damn words auto correction  :Big Grin:  ty will edit

----------


## Remahlól

I can really just suggest anyone to either contribute more or donate to the site. Not only that you can keep tracking the awesome discussion going on in the shoutbawx (And the all exclusive flaming wars, not to mention all the fun we have there together), the special forums which await you are really much more than MMOwned offers you at the moment.

"Buying" the donator title here can and most likely will save you many other spent dollars. Believe me, I donated after hitting elite for the love the site has given me and saved me from spending money on other very useful stuff I have freely accessed by getting my current rank.

----------


## manofmilk

Great to see some updates here!

----------


## lufkin

Just like to say thanks to KuRIoS and all the others who keep this site running, I think you do a damn good job keep it up.

----------


## Krillere

> yeah but i have no ****ing idea about what is going on there... 
> 
> 
> FUUUUUUCK af FC København, I er ikke andet end et firmanavn.... I har aldrig vundet noget og vi har aldrig tabt.. det er den kultur som vi har skabt!


 Så så, snak ordenligt :-)

----------


## dinnerrollofdoom

thanks for the update!

----------


## ReidE96

Thanks for the news, KuR  :Smile:  I'd strongly encourage folks who haven't to donate - I did way back when I joined (back when you donated the amount you chose, and over $15 was donor. I donated $30. Now, it's $15 for 6 months), and it's easily the best $30 I've ever spent. The bawx, the shared lounge, and the elite exploits/guides etc sections all rock (though the bawx is the very best). Plus, orange name!

----------


## nothinglol

I am thinking more and more about getting the money to donate by using the pedo scam....

----------


## TheUmbra

No.
Ten letters.

----------


## Maxmaximuss2

I like this ;D and good explanation .. ;D

----------


## melomarcelo

nice update


PD: need money to activate my account again =( XDDDDDDDD

----------


## Ebon

Nice I suppose I guess KuRIoS  :Smile: !

----------


## nady

Thanks for the update  :Smile:

----------


## timebandit1

Great compilation, great site! Having tons of fun here. =)

----------


## ladycrys

Thanks for updating...and thanks for the whole website^^

----------


## neverseedeth

thanks for the heads up

----------


## moonsaber

I wish I would hear earlier about the talent bug, I bet it was public at least 1 day earlier on mmowneds vip section. By I read it, it was so late they fixed it.
I doubt that small donation to become vip would help against blizzard who already have more than 1 vip members.
Pls guys post more twink exploits/items in the future for the public  :Smile:

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

Bawx is my home away from 127.0.0.1  :Big Grin:  thx kur for the updates

----------


## Fenderbender

Sweet update's  :Smile:

----------


## leoPulse

talent bug was epic indeed

----------


## wow4Supplier

Truly epic update,KuR.
Yeah,a lot of things have been happening recently here on MMOwned...

----------


## Equ1N0X

Hmmm, *taps screen*. Is this thing working? oh im live, well sorry, its been a while sinc eive posted here at mmowned. Nice little bundle of joy ya got there Kur, and to everyone who's iffy, if you contibute, you get amazing stuff, but contributing and donating means free stuff, even after you quit wow like me [eve online]. Gosh darn it my keyboard is out of paper.

----------


## MasterZi

Thanks for the update

----------


## canso

coooool ! i like the cry child !

----------

